# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Լավ կնոջ ուղեցույցը (1955)

## ivy

Ձեր դատին ու քննարկմանն եմ ներկայացնում ավելի քան կես դար հնության խորհուրդ-նորմեր, թե ինչպես ամուսնու համար լավ կին լինել:  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ տեսար, մեջը դեռ արդիական բաներ էլ լինեն:  :Jpit: 

_Թարգմանությունն իմն է, վերջում կցում եմ նաև օրիգինալի հղումը:_

_“Housekeeping Monthly“ 13 մայիսի, 1955 թ._

- Ընթրիքը պիտի պատրաստ լինի: Այնպես պլանավորիր, թեկուզ մի գիշեր առաջ, որ համեղ ընթրիքն ամուսնուդ տուն գալու պահին լինի պատրաստ: Սրանով դու ցույց ես տալիս, որ մտածում ես նրա մասին և հոգում նրա կարիքները: Տղամարդիկ սովորաբար սոված են, երբ տուն են գալիս, և լավ ուտելիքը՝ հատկապես իրենց սիրած, ջերմ դիմավորման անհրաժեշտ մասնիկն է:

- Քեզ կարգի բեր: Տասնհինգ րոպե ժամանակ հատկացրու տեսքդ թարմացնելու համար, որպեսզի պատրաստ լինես, երբ նա գա: Ավելացրու դիմահարդարումդ, գլխիդ բանտիկ կապիր և թարմ տեսք ունեցիր: Հիշիր, որ նա քիչ առաջ այնպիսի մարդկանց հետ էր, ում վրայից աշխատանքի հոտ էր փչում:

_Անգլերենում g** բառը ուրիշ իմաստ էլ ունի, բայց չփչացնենք ամբողջ էֆեկտը:_
- Եղիր մի փոքր գեյ ("be a little gay") և դարձիր նրա համար ավելի հետաքրքիր: Նրա ձանձրալի օրը ոգեշնչման կարիք ունի, և քո գործը պիտի լինի ապահովել այն:

- Տուն-տեղը կարգի բեր: Ամուսնուդ գալուց անմիջապես առաջ մի անգամ ևս անցիր տնով մեկ ու ստուգիր ամեն ինչ:

- Գրքերը, թղթերն ու խաղալիքները հավաքիր և մաքրիր սեղանների փոշին: 

- Ցուրտ ամիսներին կրակ վառիր, որ ցուրտը նրան չկպչի: Դրանից ամուսինդ յոթերորդ երկնքում կլինի, իսկ դա քեզ շատ կոգևորի: Նրա բարեկեցության մասին հոգալով՝ դու կհասնես գերագույն բավարարվածության:

- Կարգի բեր երեխաներին: Մի քանի րոպե ժամանակ հատկացրու՝ լվանալու նրանց դեմքերն ու ձեռքերը, և եթե անհրաժեշտ է, նոր շորեր հագցրու: Չէ՞ որ նրանք ամուսնուդ փոքրիկ գանձերն են: Աղմուկը քչացրու: Նրա գալու պահին վերացրու լվացարանի, փոշեկուլի և այլ ձայները, ինչպես նաև հոգ տար, որ երեխաներդ էլ լուռ լինեն:

- Երջանիկ եղիր տեսնելու նրան:

- Ողջունիր ջերմ ժպիտով և ցույց տուր նրան գոհացնելու անկեղծ ցանկությունդ:

- Լսիր նրան: եթե անգամ դու լիքը կարևոր բան ունես նրան ասելու ու պատմելու, լռիր, հիմա դրա ժամանակը չէ: Թող նա առաջինը խոսի: Հիշիր, որ նրա խոսակցության թեմաներն ավելի կարևոր են, քան քոնը:

- Երեկոն թող նրանը լինի: Երբեք մի բողոքիր, որ ուշ է եկել կամ գնացել է զվարճանալու առանց քեզ: Դրա փոխարեն փորձիր հասկանալ նրա կյանքի լարվածությունը և հանգստանալու նրա պահանջը:

- Քո նպատակը պիտի լինի կարգուկանոնով և հանգիստ տուն ունենալ, որտեղ ամուսինդ կվերածնվի հոգով ու մարմնով:

- Մի դիմավորիր նրան բողոքներով ու պրոբլեմներով:

- Մի գանգատվիր, եթե նա ուշացել է կամ անգամ ամբողջ գիշեր տուն չի եկել: Ախր դա ոչինչ է՝ համեմատած նրա ծանր օրվա հետ:

- Այնպես արա, որ նրան հարմարավետ լինի: Նստեցրու հարմարավետ աթոռին կամ պառկեցրու ննջարանում և ձեռքիդ տակ պատրաստ ունեցիր զովացուցիչ կամ տաք ըմպելիք:

- Ուղղիր նրա բարձերը, առաջարկիր հանել կոշիկները: Խոսիր հետը քնքուշ, մեղմ, հանգիստ ձայնով:

- Հարցեր մի տուր նրա արարքների մասին և հարցականի տակ մի դիր նրա որոշումները: Հիշիր, որ նա տան գլխավորն է և միշտ պիտի բանեցնի իր կամքը, դու նրա ազնվությանը կասկածելու իրավունք չունես:

- Լավ կինը միշտ գիտի իր տեղը: 

_Օրիգինալը_

*Իմացի'ր քո տեղը, կի'ն:*

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), GriFFin (12.12.2016), Lion (15.07.2011), Morg (15.07.2011), Sagittarius (15.07.2011), Skeptic (15.07.2011), Valentina (15.07.2011), Արէա (15.07.2011), Ժունդիայի (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Հայկօ (16.07.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), Մուշու (11.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Նիկեա (30.09.2018), Շինարար (15.07.2011), Ֆրեյա (15.07.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Սրբազան խորհուրդներ  :Jpit:  յա վոհլ, էս խորհուրդները, գումարած սրանք, ահա թե ինչ է պետք տղամարդուն երջասնիկ լինելու համար  :Jpit:  որն էլ ավտոմատ կերպով բերում է կնոջ երջանկությանը  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

Շատ լավն էր, ինձ հատկապես գլխի բանտիկի պահը դուր եկավ, սրանից հետո միայն բանտիկով կդիմավորեմ ամուսնուս  :LOL:  Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ ճիշտ էր, մի քիչ շատ էր ոչխարացրած կնոջ դերը. եթե իրոք էդպիսին լինես ամուսինդ հաստատ կձանձրանա ու մի օր էլ ընդհանրապես տուն չի գա, բայց շատ բաների հետ համաձայն եմ  :Smile:

----------

Renata (23.10.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Lion

Հիանալի խորհուրդներ են: Թվում է թե պարզ բան է, բայց կանանց մեծ մասը չեն հետևում դրանց: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ, որ այստե ղոչ մի "ոչխարացման" պահ էլ չկա ու տղամարդը դրանից երբեք էլ չի ձանձրանա  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հիանալի խորհուրդներ են: Թվում է թե պարզ բան է, բայց կանանց մեծ մասը չեն հետևում դրանց: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ, որ այստե ղոչ մի "ոչխարացման" պահ էլ չկա ու տղամարդը դրանից երբեք էլ չի ձանձրանա


Օրինակ էս պահը նորմալ ա՞, ես որ տղամարդ լինեի մի ամսից սիրուհի կգտնեի ինձ համար, եթե կինս էդքան անկարծիք ու անողնաշար լիներ ։Ճ  



> - Հարցեր մի տուր նրա արարքների մասին և հարցականի տակ մի դիր նրա որոշումները: Հիշիր, որ նա տան գլխավորն է և միշտ պիտի բանեցնի իր կամքը, դու նրա ազնվությանը կասկածելու իրավունք չունես:


Կամ 


> Հիշիր, որ նրա խոսակցության թեմաներն ավելի կարևոր են, քան քոնը:


 Էդ ո՞նց ա որոշվել, որ նրանն ավելի կարևոր են քան իմը, միգուցե էսօր իմն է ավելի կարևոր, իսկ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը նրա՞նը։ Իսկ դա որպես անհերքելի փաստ ընդունելը արդեն անուղեղ կնոջ հատկանիշ է  :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (12.12.2016), Lionne_en_Chasse (16.07.2011), Lusina (15.07.2011), Shah (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Մանուլ (15.07.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012)

----------


## Շինարար

> Օրինակ էս պահը նորմալ ա՞, ես որ տղամարդ լինեի մի ամսից սիրուհի կգտնեի ինձ համար, եթե կինս էդքան անկարծիք ու անողնաշար լիներ ։Ճ  
> 
> Կամ  Էդ ո՞նց ա որոշվել, որ նրանն ավելի կարևոր են քան իմը, միգուցե էսօր իմն է ավելի կարևոր, իսկ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը նրա՞նը։ Իսկ դա որպես անհերքելի փաստ ընդունելը արդեն անուղեղ կնոջ հատկանիշ է


 Հա էդ մի կետը, որ համարյա անիրագործելի ա, ախր տղամարդու կետեր էլ կան, ու ամենակարևորներից մեկը կնոջ խոսակցությունների թեման միշտ կարևորելը, ինձ թվում ա՝ եթե դա չարեցիր, մնացած կետերը էլ դժվար կինը անի :LOL: 

Ինձ թվում ա՝ էսպիսի  կետերը անկապ բան են ու լավ են մենակ կարդալ-ուարախանալու համար: Մի կետ կա ամենակարևոր՝ լավ կինը սիրում ա իր ամուսնուն, լավ ամուսինը սիրում ա իր կնոջը, էն մնաած հարցերը իրան-իրան կստացվեն: Ախր եթե կինը որևէ ուղեցույցի հետևելով ա ճաշ պատրաստում, փոշին մաքրում, ու մազերին բանտիկ կապում :LOL:  ուրեմն իր ամուսնուն ոչ թե սիրում ա, այլ քթից բռնած ման ա ածում, ու հաստտ մի ուրիշ ուղեցույց էլ կունենա՝ ինչպես սիրեկան ունենալ այնպես, որ մարդդ չկասկածի ու նույն իդեալականությամբ կկարողանա հետևել նաև դրա կետերին :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Ariadna (15.07.2011), GriFFin (12.12.2016), Nare-M (15.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Արէա (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Մանուլ (15.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2011), Սամվել (16.07.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Էստեղ լրիվ եկեղեցական «տեր-ստրուկ (հնազանդ)» հարաբերություններն ա կանոնակարգում։ Ու կինը լրիվ դրվում է 0-ական մակարդակի վրա։ 
Ու ստացվում է էնպես, որ եթե ամուսինն աշխատում ա ենթադրենք 8 ժամ, ապա կինն աշխատում ա 20 ժամ (ընդամենը 4 ժամ հանգիստ քնի համար)։

----------

MaryMay (06.11.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էստեղ լրիվ եկեղեցական «տեր-ստրուկ (հնազանդ)» հարաբերություններն ա կանոնակարգում։ Ու կինը լրիվ դրվում է 0-ական մակարդակի վրա։ 
> Ու ստացվում է էնպես, որ եթե ամուսինն աշխատում ա ենթադրենք 8 ժամ, ապա կինն աշխատում ա 20 ժամ (ընդամենը 4 ժամ հանգիստ քնի համար)։


Դե եթե բանտիկ կապելն ու զրուց անելն էլ աշխատելու մեջ մտցնենք, հա մի քիչ խախտվում ա աշխատանքային օրենսդրությունը :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Սամվել (16.07.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես ուղղակի չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, ո՞նց ա հնարավոր, որ ամուսինն իր կնոջը սիրի մակիաժ արված դեմքով, ոչ թե բնականը։ 

Հ.Գ. Աչքիս սրտիս շատ մոտ ընդունեցի էս խեղկատակությունը։

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), Freeman (15.07.2011), murmushka (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Արշակ (20.05.2014), Մինա (02.10.2011), Շինարար (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Այվ, բայց իմ կարծիքով Սովետի վախտերով հրատարակված գրքի խորհուրդները շատ ավելի լավն են, քան թե դրանք  :Jpit:  Համ էլ ինձ թվում ա, էս երկուսից մեկը պլագիատ ա, հատկապես գլխի բանտի պահը  :Jpit: 



Օրիգինալ գրառումը այստեղ

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), Freeman (15.07.2011), GriFFin (12.12.2016), ivy (15.07.2011), One_Way_Ticket (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Ֆրեյա (15.07.2011)

----------


## Agni

Շնորհակալություն ivy թարգմանության ու մեզ ներկայացնելու համար  :Smile: 
Ինչ խոսք շատ կարևոր կետեր կային, որոնք շատ հաճախ մոռացության են ենթարկվում մեր նյարդային և պրոբլեմալի տանտիկնանց կողմից, բայց մի բան նկատեցի, որ վսյո-տակի կես դարը մեծ փոփոխությանա ենթարկել մեր կյանքը և փոխհարաբերությունները....

----------


## SSS

Աբսուրդ էր  :Smile:  Լավ կին լինելու միակ գաղտնիքը ամուսնուն սիրելնա, իսկ էս կետերը մի տեսակ ամուսնուն կողքը պահելու վերջին շանսեր ոնց որ լինեին...
Բան մի ասա, եթե ամուսինդ գիշերը տուն չի եկել, չէ որ նա հոգնել է սիրուհու հետ  :LOL:  էտ մի կետը լավն էր

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), Cassiopeia (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Մանուլ (15.07.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011), Ֆոտոն (31.08.2012), Ֆրեյա (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Աբսուրդ էր  Լավ կին լինելու միակ գաղտնիքը ամուսնուն սիրելնա, իսկ էս կետերը մի տեսակ ամուսնուն կողքը պահելու վերջին շանսեր ոնց որ լինեին...
> Բան մի ասա, եթե ամուսինդ գիշերը տուն չի եկել, չէ որ նա հոգնել է սիրուհու հետ  էտ մի կետը լավն էր


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, միակ գաղտնիքը սիրելն ա, ու էդ շատ կետեր հենց դրանից են բխում` ժպտալով դիմավորելը, կյանքը չուտելը, ուտելիքը պատրաստ ունենալը և ամենակարևորը բանտիկը կապելը  :LOL:

----------

murmushka (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), SSS (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Ֆրեյա (15.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Օրինակ էս պահը նորմալ ա՞, ես որ տղամարդ լինեի մի ամսից սիրուհի կգտնեի ինձ համար, եթե կինս էդքան անկարծիք ու անողնաշար լիներ ։Ճ  
> 
> Կամ  Էդ ո՞նց ա որոշվել, որ նրանն ավելի կարևոր են քան իմը, միգուցե էսօր իմն է ավելի կարևոր, իսկ վաղը չէ մյուս օրը նրա՞նը։ Իսկ դա որպես անհերքելի փաստ ընդունելը արդեն անուղեղ կնոջ հատկանիշ է


Ես չէի ճարի  :Wink:  Խնդիրն անկարծիք կամ անողնաշար լինելը չէ, այլ այն, որ, *երբ տղամարդը հոգնած ու աշխարհից զզված տունա գալիս,* էդ պահին կինը չկանգնի ու գլխին նոտացիա կարդա, թե. "_Այ որ քեզ լսեցինք ու պատերը չներկեցինք, հիմա էս վիճակնա_" կամ նման մի բան...

Իսկ ընդհանրապես` *Շինարարը* լավ ասեց` տղամարդն էլ պետք է իր կանոններով գործի ու, եթե դրանք երկուսն էլ կիրառվեն, հիանալի բան կստացվի:

Կանայք ու աղջիկներ ջան, իհարկե, դուք գիտեք ոնց, բայց հավատացեք, որ այդ կետերի պահանջները կնոջ կողմից կատարելը տղամարդկանց համար ահագին ուրախությունա, ահագին թեթևացնումա իրենց կյանքը և ամրացնում ընտանիքը:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016)

----------


## impression

էրեխեք, զարթնեք, սերը բավարար պայման չի: Ինչքան ուզում ես սիրի, բայց որ բիգուդիներով էղար ու քրքրված խալաթով, ինքն արդեն չի էլ թողնի սիրես  :LOL: 
ու մի մոռացեք կախարդական բառերը  :Wink:  
էն որ ասում ա մարդը գալիս ա տուն, փռվում ա բազկաթոռին, կնոջն էլ ասում ա.
- Ախչի, ջուր բեր:
Կինը սիրազեղված վիճակներում ասում ա.
- Սիրելիս, դու մոռացար կախարդական բառը...
- Հա վայ... Վազքո'վ:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), CactuSoul (16.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Freeman (15.07.2011), GriFFin (12.12.2016), Lion (15.07.2011), Moonwalker (15.07.2011), murmushka (15.07.2011), Nare-M (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Shah (15.07.2011), Skeptic (15.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Արէա (15.07.2011), Գաղթական (06.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (15.07.2011), Լեո (18.05.2014), Հայկօ (16.07.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Նիկեա (11.12.2016), Ուլուանա (11.12.2016), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2014), Սամվել (16.07.2011)

----------


## SSS

> էրեխեք, զարթնեք, սերը բավարար պայման չի: Ինչքան ուզում ես սիրի, բայց որ բիգուդիներով էղար ու քրքրված խալաթով, ինքն արդեն չի էլ թողնի սիրես 
> ու մի մոռացեք կախարդական բառերը


 Լիլ, լավ էլի, դու քո սիրած մարդուն քրքրված խալաթով կներկայանաս ?

----------


## Lion

> էրեխեք, զարթնեք, սերը բավարար պայման չի: Ինչքան ուզում ես սիրի, բայց որ բիգուդիներով էղար ու քրքրված խալաթով, ինքն արդեն չի էլ թողնի սիրես


Միացա: Կարծում եմ, որ ընտանեկան երջանկությունը մի տուն է, որը պետք է կառուցել ամենօրյա, երկկողմանի ջանքերով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

:Jpit: )))) Չկարողացա անտարբեր անցնել էս թեմայի կողքով...  :LOL: 

Նենց կուզեի հեցինակին տեսնել  :LOL: 


Շատ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ուզում են ամուսնանալ եւ կարծում են որ սա է կնոջ իդեալական կերպարը, դրա փոխարեն գնեն ռոբոտ փոշեկուլ, ռոբոտ լվացքի մեքենա, ռոբոտ խոհարար, ռոբոտ ժպտիչ, ռոբոտ երեխաներ եւ այլ ռոբոտներ:

----------

Chilly (15.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ես ուզում եմ ամուսնանալ սրա հեղինակի հետ, ջհանդամ թե պառավ չի  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Ariadna (15.07.2011), Chilly (15.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Freeman (15.07.2011), ivy (15.07.2011), Lion (15.07.2011), Moonwalker (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Sagittarius (15.07.2011), Skeptic (15.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Արէա (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.07.2011), Սամվել (16.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Չէ, *Ֆրեյա* ջան, էսի էն դեպքը չի, որ այս կանոնները ուղղակի հնազանդ կին պատրաստեն: Սա փոխադարձ հասկացողության, հոգածության դեպքնա: Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր է, որ մեր հայ կանայք, առանց այդ ամերիկացիների խորհուրդների, մեծ մասսամբ և հաճախ նույնիսկ ինտուիտիվ հետևում են այդ կանոններին: Օրինակ, մայրս միշտ քրոջս ասել է ու երևի կնոջս էլ կասի, թե. "_Տղամարդուն քննադատելու և տղամարդուն որևէ պահանջ ներկայացնելու համար պետք է հարմար ժամանակ: Ու, երբ տղամարդը հոգնած տուն է գալիս, դա հաստատ այդ ժամանակը չէ: Հաց դիր, կերակրի, թող հանգստանա, լարվածությունն անցնի, իրեն հարմարավետ զգա, տրամադրությունը բացվի... նոր ասա_"  :Smile:  Հիանալի բառեր են, որոնք նաև... մորական տատիցս եմ լսել:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> ................ Սա փոխադարձ հասկացողության, հոգածության դեպքնա...........


 :Shok:   Իսկ կոնկրետ որ մի կետում փոխադարձ որևէ բան նկատեցիր...?  :Jpit:  

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալ նույն գրքից տղամարդուն վերաբերող խորհուրդները  :LOL: 




> "Տղամարդուն քննադատելու և տղամարդուն որևէ պահանջ ներկայացնելու համար պետք է հարմար ժամանակ: Ու, երբ տղամարդը հոգնած տուն է գալիս, դա հաստատ այդ ժամանակը չէ: Հաց դիր, կերակրի, թող հանգստանա, լարվածությունն անցնի, իրեն հարմարավետ զգա, տրամադրությունը բացվի... նոր ասա"


Lion, դա կոչվում է տղամարդու վրա հոգեբանական ուղղվածության մեփոդներ կիրառել... Կինը, փոխանակ ազնվորեն ներկայացնի իր պահանջները,  խորամանկորեն կերակրում է նրան, շեղում ուշադրությունը եւ ...  :Xeloq:

----------

Chilly (15.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Չէ, *Ֆրեյա* ջան, էսի էն դեպքը չի, որ այս կանոնները ուղղակի հնազանդ կին պատրաստեն: Սա փոխադարձ հասկացողության, հոգածության դեպքնա: Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր է, որ մեր հայ կանայք, առանց այդ ամերիկացիների խորհուրդների, մեծ մասսամբ և հաճախ նույնիսկ ինտուիտիվ հետևում են այդ կանոններին: Օրինակ, մայրս միշտ քրոջս ասել է ու երևի կնոջս էլ կասի, թե. "_Տղամարդուն քննադատելու և տղամարդուն որևէ պահանջ ներկայացնելու համար պետք է հարմար ժամանակ: Ու, երբ տղամարդը հոգնած տուն է գալիս, դա հաստատ այդ ժամանակը չէ: Հաց դիր, կերակրի, թող հանգստանա, լարվածությունն անցնի, իրեն հարմարավետ զգա, տրամադրությունը բացվի... նոր ասա_"  Հիանալի բառեր են, որոնք նաև... մորական տատիցս եմ լսել:


Փոխադարձ հասկացողության համար օրենքներ պետք չեն, դա պետքա ներսից լինի, իսկ եթե դա անես տատիկի, մամայի, կամ ինչ որ գրքի ասածով, որպես օրենք ,օրերից մի օր էտ կինը հաստատ  ամուսնուն երեսովա տալու.  գիտես քո համար էս եմ արել , էն եմ արե... լ, ինչը մեր կյանքում շատա հանդիպում

----------

Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե լավ հա՜...  :Jpit:  Թեթև տարեք: 

Հ.Գ. Հավանաբար էդ գրքի հետ կոմպլեկտում եղել ա նաև մեկ այլ ուղեցույ. «Ինչու են կանայք դիմում ինքնսպանության» :ՃՃ

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ կոնկրետ որ մի կետում փոխադարձ որևէ բան նկատեցիր...?


Բայց չէ որ սա կանանց կանոններն են...  :Wink: 




> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալ նույն գրքից տղամարդուն վերաբերող խորհուրդները


Իհարկե:




> Lion, դա կոչվում է տղամարդու վրա հոգեբանական ուղղվածության մեփոդներ կիրառել... Կինը, փոխանակ ազնվորեն ներկայացնի իր պահանջները,  խորամանկորեն կերակրում է նրան, շեղում ուշադրությունը եւ ...


Իսկ վատ բան է նման մեթոդներ կիրառելը, եթե արվում է լավ նպատակով? Չէ որ այս դեպքում խնդիրը ընտանեկան անդորրը ու ամուսնու ներվվերը պահպանելն է, ինչը հաստատ դրան արժե: Հա, հիանալի կլիներ, որ տղամարդը երբեք հոգնած ու զզված տուն չգար ու կինը նման կերպ հարմարվելու կարիք չունենար, բայց դե սա կյանք է: Հնարավոր է շեֆը այդ տղամարդու վրա խոսել է ու նա վիրավորված է, գայշնիկը ակտ է գրել ու նա նեղված է, մեկը անհաջող սիգնալ է տվել ու նա կատաղած է...




> Փոխադարձ հասկացողության համար օրենքներ պետք չեն, դա պետքա ներսից լինի, իսկ եթե դա անես տատիկի, մամայի, կամ ինչ որ գրքի ասածով, որպես օրենք ,օրերից մի օր էտ կինը հաստատ  ամուսնուն երեսովա տալու.  գիտես քո համար էս եմ արել , էն եմ արե... լ, ինչը մեր կյանքում շատա հանդիպում


Սիրող կինը երեսով չի տա, իսկ եթե սեր չկա` ոչինչ և նույնիսկ այս օրենքնեը չեն փրկի...

----------


## impression

> Լիլ, լավ էլի, դու քո սիրած մարդուն քրքրված խալաթով կներկայանաս ?


դե եթե չհասցնեմ հանել...  :Wink:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Freeman (15.07.2011), Moonwalker (15.07.2011), Skeptic (15.07.2011), Արէա (15.07.2011), Ձայնալար (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ ես ուզում եմ ամուսնանալ սրա հեղինակի հետ, ջհանդամ թե պառավ չի


Նվեր առնելուց էլ էլ չես մտածի ինչ առնեմ. ամեն անգամ մի նոր բանտիկ և բոլորը երջանիկ են  :LOL:  բանտիկը ինձ բացել ա  :Jpit:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), murmushka (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Skeptic (15.07.2011), Valentina (15.07.2011), Գաղթական (06.09.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Ձայնալար (15.07.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Իսկ ես ուզում եմ ամուսնանալ սրա հեղինակի հետ, ջհանդամ թե պառավ չի


Իսկ ես մի քանի վայրկյան մտածում էին, թե ինչու *Ձայնալարը* հանկարծ վերցրեց ու նման կոպիտ կերպով "վրաերթի ենթարկեց"... *ivy*-ին, հետո նոր միայն հասավ, որ խոսքը ոչ թե թեմայի, այլ *գրքի* հեղինակի մասին է  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Ձայնալար (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Սամվել (16.07.2011)

----------


## Cassiopeia

իսկ մի՞թե ամուսնը կնոջ վրայի «քրջուփալասն» է սիրում։

----------

Նարե91 (15.07.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Սիրող կինը երեսով չի տա, իսկ եթե սեր չկա` ոչինչ և նույնիսկ այս օրենքնեը չեն փրկի...


Սիրող կնոջը  ոչ էտ գրքերն են պետք, ոչ  էլ անգիր արած կանոններ, 




> դե եթե չհասցնեմ հանել...


Ոչինչ, ինքը կհանի  :Blush:

----------

Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), impression (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ես ուզում եմ ամուսնանալ սրա հեղինակի հետ, ջհանդամ թե պառավ չի


Նա ոչ միայն պառավ է, այլև հաստատ տղամարդ  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Ariadna (15.07.2011), Arpine (12.05.2013), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Skeptic (15.07.2011), SSS (15.07.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Հայկօ (16.07.2011), Ձայնալար (15.07.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011), Մուշու (12.12.2016), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Սիրող կնոջը  ոչ էտ գրքերն են պետք, ոչ  էլ անգիր արած կանոններ, 
> 
> 
> Ոչինչ, ինքը կհանի


Մի ասա, *SSS* ջան, սերը դա նյութ է, որը ինքստինքյան երջանկություն չի բերի: Նու, մոտավորապես, ինչպես ոսկին, որը գեղեցիկ է միայն ոսկեգործի կողմից որպես արվեստի գործ մշակելուց հետո: Հիմի ինչքան ասես կարաս սեր ունենաս ու սիրես, բայց բոլորն էլ մարդ են ու, որ կինը նյարդացրեց տղամարդուն, սերն էլ աստիճանաբար կկորի: Սերը պետք է խնամել ու փայփայել, իսկ այս կանոններն էլ հենց այդ միջոցներն են: 

Սա իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե...

----------

Անի Ներկարար (15.07.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Սկզբում պետք էր գրել՝ Բոլոր այն կանանց համար, ովքեր իրենց ամուսնուն հասել են տվյալ տղամարդուն այլ կնոջից խլելով, ստիպելով կամ բռնությամբ :LOL:  Թե չէ, որ սիրում են ու հարգում, այս մասին չեն էլ մտածում ուղղակի պարգեւում են ուտելիքն էլ, սեքսուալ հագուստով ու ԲԱՆՏԻԿՈՎ արտաքինն էլ, աշխույժ ու կրթված երեխաներին էլ :Smile:

----------

Renata (23.10.2011), SSS (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Ֆրեյա (15.07.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Նվեր առնելուց էլ էլ չես մտածի ինչ առնեմ. ամեն անգամ մի նոր բանտիկ և բոլորը երջանիկ են  բանտիկը ինձ բացել ա


Հատուկ «ժապավեն» չեմ գրել, բանտիկն ուրիշ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Ariadna (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (15.07.2011), Valentina (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ ես մի քանի վայրկյան մտածում էին, թե ինչու *Ձայնալարը* հանկարծ վերցրեց ու նման կոպիտ կերպով "վրաերթի ենթարկեց"... *ivy*-ին, հետո նոր միայն հասավ, որ խոսքը ոչ թե թեմայի, այլ *գրքի* հեղինակի մասին է


Փաստորեն էլի զարմացել էիր ու չէիր արտահայտվում  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Նա ոչ միայն պառավ է, այլև հաստատ տղամարդ


Եթե էդ սաղ կանի, ինչ ուզում ա լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Freeman (15.07.2011), ivy (15.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Մինա (02.10.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Մի ասա, *SSS* ջան, սերը դա նյութ է, որը ինքստինքյան երջանկություն չի բերի: Նու, մոտավորապես, ինչպես ոսկին, որը գեղեցիկ է միայն ոսկեգործի կողմից որպես արվեստի գործ մշակելուց հետո: Հիմի ինչքան ասես կարաս սեր ունենաս ու սիրես, բայց բոլորն էլ մարդ են ու, որ կինը նյարդացրեց տղամարդուն, սերն էլ աստիճանաբար կկորի: Սերը պետք է խնամել ու փայփայել, իսկ այս կանոններն էլ հենց այդ միջոցներն են: 
> 
> Սա իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե...


 Կներես բայց անիմաստ բաներ ես ասում, սիրում ես ուզում ես դիմացինիդ երջանկացնել... վերջ, իսկ մնացածը կանացի խորամանկություններեն, որոնք ամեն մեկի մոտ մի ձևա դրսևորվում, կախված նրանից թե ովա կինը և հատկապես թե ովա ամուսինը, ես հասկանում եմ ,որ ձեզ դուրա գալիս հազարավոր տղամարդկանցից մեկը լինել(որովետև սա ընդհանուրա գրված), բայց իմ տղամարդը ուրիշա, ու իրեն երջանկացնելու համար, ոչ էս գիրքնա պետք, որ էլ մամայիս ու տատիկիս խորհուրդները, որովհոտև ոչ էդ գիրքը ,որ էլ մամաս ու տատիկս չգիտեն , թե ովա իմ ամ ուսինը, ու ինչա ինքը սիրում,որովհետև ինքը անհատականությունա , թե չէ նյութ ,ֆիզիկա, քիմիա .. թարգեք

----------

Claudia Mori (15.07.2011)

----------


## impression

ՏՏՏ ջան, չեմ ուզում քեզ հիասթափեցնել, բայց սերը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան քիմիա  :Jpit: 
ինձ տփել չկա, շուտ եմ ասել

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Skeptic (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ի դեպ, կարծիք կա, որ տենց հոդված չի տպվել, մեկը կայֆավատ ա եղել ու տարածել:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Wife%27s_Guide

----------

Skeptic (15.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Սկզբում պետք էր գրել՝ Բոլոր այն կանանց համար, ովքեր իրենց ամուսնուն հասել են տվյալ տղամարդուն այլ կնոջից խլելով, ստիպելով կամ բռնությամբ Թե չէ, որ սիրում են ու հարգում, այս մասին չեն էլ մտածում ուղղակի պարգեւում են ուտելիքն էլ, սեքսուալ հագուստով ու ԲԱՆՏԻԿՈՎ արտաքինն էլ, աշխույժ ու կրթված երեխաներին էլ


Ի դեպ ասեմ - մեծ հաշվով ցանկացած կին էլ իր տղամարդուն հասնում է` *խլելով այլ կանանցից:* Ու հասնելուց հետո էլ կինը չպետք է թուլանա ու միշտ պետք է ձգտի այնպես անել, որ իր տղամարդուն էլ ուրիշները չխլեն: 

Մի ծանոթ կին ունեի, մի անգամ բողոքեց, թե ամուսինը երեկոները չի ձգտում տուն գալ: Բայց ես հո լավ գիտեի, թե պատճառը որն էր` այդ կնոջ մշտական թթված տեսքը, կռիվները, փնթփնթոցները: Ու ես այդ ժամանակ մտածեցի, որ տղամարդուն պետք է տանը *ույուտ ստեղծել,* որ նա *ձգտի* տուն գալ: Թե չէ մեկ էլ տեսար այդ ույուտը ու հաճելի միջավայրը նրա համար հանկարծ կստեղծի տղամարդու. "*գործի տեղի ամուսնացած-բաժանված Կարինեն*" ու տղամարդը, երեկոյան պատկերացնելով, որ հիմա գնալու է տուն ու լսելու է կնոջ դժգոհությունները և փնթփնթոցը մի կողմից, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ պատկերացնելով, որ կարող է գնալ Կարինեենց տուն, թեկուզ անառիթ կամ էլ ատեստացիային պատրաստվելու առիթով, նստի, հանգիստ զրուցեն, մի բաժակ թեյ խմեն... ուրեմն տղամարդը հանկարծ կարող է այս երկու իրավիճակները պատկերացնել ու... քայլերը *Կարինեենց տուն* ուղղել...

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Renata (23.10.2011), Անի Ներկարար (15.07.2011)

----------


## SSS

Imp. ջան ուրեմն ես  կարգին թունավորվել եմ էդ քիմիայից ու էլ լավանալ չկա, կայֆա

----------

Claudia Mori (15.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Կներես բայց անիմաստ բաներ ես ասում, սիրում ես ուզում ես դիմացինիդ երջանկացնել... վերջ, իսկ մնացածը կանացի խորամանկություններեն, որոնք ամեն մեկի մոտ մի ձևա դրսևորվում, կախված նրանից թե ովա կինը և հատկապես թե ովա ամուսինը, ես հասկանում եմ ,որ ձեզ դուրա գալիս հազարավոր տղամարդկանցից մեկը լինել(որովետև սա ընդհանուրա գրված), բայց իմ տղամարդը ուրիշա, ու իրեն երջանկացնելու համար, ոչ էս գիրքնա պետք, որ էլ մամայիս ու տատիկիս խորհուրդները, որովհոտև ոչ էդ գիրքը ,որ էլ մամաս ու տատիկս չգիտեն , թե ովա իմ ամ ուսինը, ու ինչա ինքը սիրում,որովհետև ինքը անհատականությունա , թե չէ նյութ ,ֆիզիկա, քիմիա .. թարգեք


Թարգեցի  :Smile: 




> Փաստորեն էլի զարմացել էիր ու չէիր արտահայտվում


Ու հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ *ivy*-ի գրածը կարդալուց հետո նոր միայն լրիվ հասկացա իրավիճակը...  :Cool:  Թող *ivy-*ը հազար անգամ *ներող լինի,* բայց ինձ թվացել էր, թե թեման... աղջիկ է բացել:

----------


## impression

ուրախ եմ քո համար, ես էլ եմ թունավորված  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Lion (15.07.2011), SSS (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Ի դեպ ասեմ - մեծ հաշվով ցանկացած կին էլ իր տղամարդուն հասնում է` *խլելով այլ կանանցից:* Ու հասնելուց հետո էլ կինը չպետք է թուլանա ու միշտ պետք է ձգտի այնպես անել, որ իր տղամարդուն ուրիշներն էլ չխլեն: 
> 
> Մի ծանոթ կին ունեի, մի անգամ բողոքեց, թե ամուսինը երեկոները չի ձգտում տուն գալ: Բայց ես հո լավ գիտեի, թե պատճառը որն էր` այդ կնոջ մշտական թթված տեսքը, կռիվները, փնթփնթոցները: Ու ես այդ ժամանակ մտածեցի, որ տղամարդուն պետք է տանը *ույուտ ստեղծել,* որ նա *ձգտի* տուն գալ: Թե չէ մեկ էլ տեսար այդ ույուտը ու հաճելի միջավայրը նրա համար հանկարծ կստեղծի տղամարդու. "*գործի տեղի ամուսնացած-բաժանված Կարինեն*" ու տղամարդը, երեկոյան պատկերացնելով, որ հիմա գնալու է տուն ու լսելու է կնոջ դժգոհությունները և փնթփնթոցը մի կողմից, իսկ մյուս կողմից էլ պատկերացնի, որ կարող է գնալ Կարինեենց տուն, թեկուզ անառիթ կամ էլ ատեստացիային պատրաստվելու առիթով, նստի, հանգիստ զրուցեն, մի բաժակ թեյ խմեն... ուրեմն տղամարդը հանկարծ կարող է այս երկու իրավիճակները պատկերացնել ու... քայլերն *Կարինեենց տուն* ուղղել...


 :Jpit:  Ոչ ոք չասեց պետք չի «Ույուտ» ստեղծել, վերջիվերջո այդ քո ասած «Ույուտը» միայն տղամարդու համար չի, ո՞վ ասաց, որ կինը ուտել չի սիրում, երեխաների հետ զբաղվել չի սիրում, առավել եւս Բանտիկ  :LOL:  ուղղակի, եթե տղամարդը սիրում է իր Կարինեին, այդ քո ասած Կարինեի մոտ հաստատ չի գնա, եթե մի օր օրինակ իր կնոջ տաքությունը բարձր լինի ու կինը աման չկարողանա լվանալ այդ օրը... Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ կանայք իրար ձեռից խլում են տղամարդկանց, Lion ջան,համաձայն եմ որ շատ տղամարդիկ սիրում են խլվել, այլ ոչ թե հասնել իրենց ուզած կնոջը տղամարդու պես :Wink:

----------

Ֆրեյա (15.07.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

:LOL: Այ մարդ բանտիկը...բանտիկն ամենակարևորն ա:Էս կարդալուց հետո որոշել եմ էսօր բանտիկ եմ կապում ու թքած ունեմ սաղ կետերի վրա.. :Tongue: 

Էս ինչ մանրակրկտորեն քննարկում եք :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Ու հետաքրքիրն էնա, որ *ivy*-ի գրածը կարդալուց հետո նոր միայն լրիվ հասկացա իրավիճակը...  Թող *ivy-*ը հազար անգամ *ներող լինի,* բայց ինձ թվացել էր, թե թեման... աղջիկ է բացել:


Աղջիկ չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ պառավ չի բացել  :Jpit: 
Ամուսնացած կին է բացել թեման, էղա՞վ  :Beee:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016)

----------


## SSS

> Աղջիկ չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ պառավ չի բացել 
> Ամուսնացած կին է բացել թեման, էղա՞վ


Մոռացար նշել  բանտիկով, ավատարդ վկա

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), Freeman (15.07.2011), ivy (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Գաղթական (06.09.2011), Դեկադա (15.07.2011), Մինա (04.10.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (15.07.2011)

----------


## Morg

Մեծամասամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց եթե սենց միշտ լինի միապաղաղություն կլինի, բա հետը մի քիչ գժություն, նեռվեր ուտել չլինի?

----------

Lion (15.07.2011), Shah (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Էս թեման բացել ա  :LOL:  Գնամ ամուսնանամ,ինձ էլ ա ստրուկ պետք  :Jpit: 




> Եթե էդ սաղ կանի, ինչ ուզում ա լինի


Բայց մի հատ փոքր թերություն կունենա, 12-20սմ-ոց  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016)

----------


## Shah

էս ինչ ստատիկ դիրք էր... =)))
իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն էր, որ օրիգինալի հեղինակի տունը տարին տասերկու ամիս երկուշաբթի ա եղել...
հ.գ. մարդիկ կան նենց էլ լուրջ վիրավորվում կամ քննարկում են որոշ կետեր..  :Jpit:

----------

Կաթիլ (15.07.2011)

----------


## impression

մի հատ կասեք լավ տղամարդու կետեր որտեղից ճարենք?

----------

Lion (15.07.2011), Մինա (04.10.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> մի հատ կասեք լավ տղամարդու կետեր որտեղից ճարենք?


Լիլ դժվար լինի, իրանց գլխին բանտիկ չի կապվում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011), impression (15.07.2011), murmushka (15.07.2011), SSS (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Ձայնալար (15.07.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> մի հատ կասեք լավ տղամարդու կետեր որտեղից ճարենք?


իսկական տղամարդ՝ նորից համեցեք

----------

Freeman (15.07.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Լիլ դժվար լինի, իրանց գլխին բանտիկ չի կապվում


Լիլ ջան, տոնական տեսք տալու համար պարտադիր չի գլխին  :LOL:

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Lion (15.07.2011), SSS (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Գալաթեա (15.07.2011), Գաղթական (06.09.2011), Դեկադա (15.07.2011), Կաթիլ (15.07.2011), Հայկօ (16.07.2011), Ձայնալար (15.07.2011), Մինա (04.10.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2014)

----------


## impression

լինկը գիտեմ, բայց դրանք 100 տոկոս ապահովողներն են դեֆիցիտ  :Tongue:

----------

Claudia Mori (15.07.2011)

----------


## impression

> Լիլ ջան, տոնական տեսք տալու համար պարտադիր չի գլխին


նու.... քո ասածով էլ ա պարտադիր ստացվում  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (15.07.2011), SSS (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Գալաթեա (15.07.2011), Հայկօ (16.07.2011), Ձայնալար (15.07.2011), Մինա (04.10.2011), ՆանՍ (15.07.2011)

----------


## SSS

Խուժաններ  :LOL:  ուր մնաց ձեր առաքինի կերպարը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Խուժաններ  ուր մնաց ձեր առաքինի կերպարը


Լավ կնոջ ուղեցույցում  :Blush:

----------

Ուլուանա (15.07.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Լավ կնոջ ուղեցույցում


Կամ էլ բանտիկի տակ...

----------


## murmushka

կատակը կատակ, բայց իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ տղամարդկանց մի մասին թվում է իրենց կնոջ կյանքի նպատակն էր լինել մունաթով, արթնանալ ու քնել գլխացավով, լվացք անել, երեխաներ ունենալ, մաքրություն անել: Եթե կինը դժգոհում է, եթե ինքը երջանիկ չէ, չի կարող երջանկացնել ոչ մեկին, ուրեմն երբ ամուսինը փորձում է երջանկացնել կնոջը, ստանում է նաև պատասխան երջանկությունը: մեկ էլ էն, որ տղամարդն աաշխատում է, որ ընտանիք պահի, դա բարեգործություն չէ, այլ սովորական ընտանեկան վիճակ: ուււֆ չգիտեմ է
բայց ես բանտիկ կապել դեռ փոքրուց չեմ սիրել

----------

Apsara (12.12.2016), Cassiopeia (15.07.2011), Yevuk (15.07.2011), Գալաթեա (15.07.2011), Ուլուանա (15.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

> Աղջիկ չգիտեմ, բայց հաստատ պառավ չի բացել 
> Ամուսնացած կին է բացել թեման, էղա՞վ


Չէ, դե էսօր վերջնա  :Smile:  Փաստորեն ես ճիշտ եմ ու *ivy*-ը այնուհանդերձ... իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ է: Վայ *Զայնալար, Զայնալար* - մարդկանց շփոթացնելու համար մեկ ես: Բայց ոչինչ, "_Меня смутить можно, но замутить не удастся никогда!_"  :LOL: 

Շոգա...  :Think:

----------

Ձայնալար (15.07.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կատակը կատակ, բայց իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ տղամարդկանց մի մասին թվում է իրենց կնոջ կյանքի նպատակն էր լինել մունաթով, արթնանալ ու քնել գլխացավով, լվացք անել, երեխաներ ունենալ, մաքրություն անել: Եթե կինը դժգոհում է, եթե ինքը երջանիկ չէ, չի կարող երջանկացնել ոչ մեկին, ուրեմն երբ ամուսինը փորձում է երջանկացնել կնոջը, ստանում է նաև պատասխան երջանկությունը: մեկ էլ էն, որ տղամարդն աաշխատում է, որ ընտանիք պահի, դա բարեգործություն չէ, այլ սովորական ընտանեկան վիճակ: ուււֆ չգիտեմ է
> բայց ես բանտիկ կապել դեռ փոքրուց չեմ սիրել


Մուշ գրածիդ փակումը մորթեց  :LOL: 
Սեղանի տակ եմ գրեթե  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Claudia Mori (15.07.2011)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չէ, դե էսօր վերջնա  Փաստորեն ես ճիշտ եմ ու *ivy*-ը այնուհանդերձ... իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչ է: Վայ *Զայնալար, Զայնալար* - մարդկանց շփոթացնելու համար մեկ ես: Բայց ոչինչ, "_Мне смутить можно, но замутить не удастся некогда!_" 
> 
> Շոգա...


Լիոն ջան ոչ թե мне այլ՝ меня, ոչ թե некогда, այլ՝  никогда  :Smile: 

Շոգի պահով չեմ կարա վիճեմ  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (15.07.2011)

----------


## Chilly

կնիգ եմ ուզըմ  :Sad:

----------


## ՆանՍ

> կնիգ եմ ուզըմ


 Ուղեցույցով  կնի՞գ :Smile: :

----------


## Ariadna

> Ուղեցույցով  կնի՞գ:


Չէ, բանԴիկով  :Jpit:

----------

ՆանՍ (15.07.2011)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Չէ, բանԴիկով


Մեկել, որ գա  տուն ասի՝ ախչի՛, հլը լուսը վառի, անջատի,վառի, անջատի...Յաաաաաաաա, չհասկացա, էդ ու՞մ էիր իշմար տալի...ու  գնաց  կաշըըըըըը :LOL:

----------

Մինա (04.10.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես տենց ամուսին եմ ուզում: Ջհանդամ թե կքսվի կամ գլխին բանտիկ կկապի  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  գոնե միապաղաղ չի լինի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), Apsara (12.12.2016)

----------


## SSS

> Ես տենց ամուսին եմ ուզում: Ջհանդամ թե կքսվի կամ գլխին բանտիկ կկապի    գոնե միապաղաղ չի լինի


Սխալ ես նկատել, ոչ թե կքսվի այլ ավելի  կքսվի,այ էդ մեկը ես չէի հանդուրժի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սխալ ես նկատել, ոչ թե կքսվի այլ ավելի  կքսվի,այ էդ մեկը ես չէի հանդուրժի


Է թող ավելի քսվի  :LOL:  համբուրվելուց առաջ մաքրել կտամ

----------


## Շինարար

> էրեխեք, զարթնեք, սերը բավարար պայման չի: Ինչքան ուզում ես սիրի, բայց որ բիգուդիներով էղար ու քրքրված խալաթով, ինքն արդեն չի էլ թողնի սիրես


Էս բիգուդիները ու խալաթը ոնց որ սիմվոլ դարձած լինեն, բայց իրականում շատ անկապ օրինակ ա, գեղեցիկ կինը, գեղեցիկ ասելով նկատի ունեմ սրտի սիրած էլի, ինձ թվում ա՝ էլ ավելի գայթակղիչ կլինի բիգուդիներով ու խալաթով :Love:  էլ չեմ ասում, որ բա որ էդ խալաթն էլ նենց հարմար քրքրված լինի :Rolleyes:  :LOL:  

Ու լուրջ, էդ բիգուդիների ու խալաթի օրինակներն, իրոք, էս նույն անկապ, դոգմատիկ կետերի շարքից են:

----------

Մուշու (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2011)

----------


## SSS

> Էս բիգուդիները ու խալաթը ոնց որ սիմվոլ դարձած լինեն, բայց իրականում շատ անկապ օրինակ ա, գեղեցիկ կինը, գեղեցիկ ասելով նկատի ունեմ սրտի սիրած էլի, ինձ թվում ա՝ էլ ավելի գայթակղիչ կլինի բիգուդիներով ու խալաթով էլ չեմ ասում, որ բա որ էդ խալաթն էլ նենց հարմար քրքրված լինի 
> 
> Ու լուրջ, էդ բիգուդիների ու խալաթի օրինակներն, իրոք, էս նույն անկապ, դոգմատիկ կետերի շարքից են:


Եվ  այդպես էլ խեղճ կինը նոր խալաթ չի ունենա

----------


## Lion

> Էս բիգուդիները ու խալաթը ոնց որ սիմվոլ դարձած լինեն, բայց իրականում շատ անկապ օրինակ ա, գեղեցիկ կինը, գեղեցիկ ասելով նկատի ունեմ սրտի սիրած էլի, ինձ թվում ա՝ էլ ավելի գայթակղիչ կլինի բիգուդիներով ու խալաթով էլ չեմ ասում, որ բա որ էդ խալաթն էլ նենց հարմար քրքրված լինի 
> 
> Ու լուրջ, էդ բիգուդիների ու խալաթի օրինակներն, իրոք, էս նույն անկապ, դոգմատիկ կետերի շարքից են:


Ճաշակի հարցա: Օրինակ ինձ համար դա դասական բացասական երևույթ է...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս բիգուդիները ու խալաթը ոնց որ սիմվոլ դարձած լինեն, բայց իրականում շատ անկապ օրինակ ա, գեղեցիկ կինը, գեղեցիկ ասելով նկատի ունեմ սրտի սիրած էլի, ինձ թվում ա՝ էլ ավելի գայթակղիչ կլինի բիգուդիներով ու խալաթով էլ չեմ ասում, որ բա որ էդ խալաթն էլ նենց հարմար քրքրված լինի 
> 
> Ու լուրջ, էդ բիգուդիների ու խալաթի օրինակներն, իրոք, էս նույն անկապ, դոգմատիկ կետերի շարքից են:


Էս ինչ աղավաղված ճաշակ ունես  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս ինչ աղավաղված ճաշակ ունես


  Էս էդ դեպքը չի, Բյուր ջան, որ ճաշակի վերաբերյալ հումորի տեղ լինի, ասելս էն ա, որ կամ սիրում ես, կամ չէ... Էն մնացածը պայմանականություններ են, ու եթե կա հարաբերություններում պայմանականություն, էլ ո՞ւր մնաց սերը :Smile:

----------

Shah (15.07.2011)

----------


## Dayana

Ես էլ եմ ուզում տապչկա բերող բանծիկով կնիկ, ով համ քիչ ա խոսում, համ էլ լավ ճաշ ա սարքում: Մուրազ ա, մուրազ:  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (04.10.2011)

----------


## impression

> Էս բիգուդիները ու խալաթը ոնց որ սիմվոլ դարձած լինեն, բայց իրականում շատ անկապ օրինակ ա, գեղեցիկ կինը, գեղեցիկ ասելով նկատի ունեմ սրտի սիրած էլի, ինձ թվում ա՝ էլ ավելի գայթակղիչ կլինի բիգուդիներով ու խալաթով էլ չեմ ասում, որ բա որ էդ խալաթն էլ նենց հարմար քրքրված լինի 
> 
> Ու լուրջ, էդ բիգուդիների ու խալաթի օրինակներն, իրոք, էս նույն անկապ, դոգմատիկ կետերի շարքից են:


ես հասկացա հայ կանանց որոշ մասն ինչի ա էդ օրին. դու մի ասա դա սեքսի ա
Շինարար, ես քո վրա առաջ մեկ-մեկ էի զարմանում, հիմա` անընդհատ

----------

Դեկադա (15.07.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> ես հասկացա հայ կանանց որոշ մասն ինչի ա էդ օրին. դու մի ասա դա սեքսի ա
> Շինարար, ես քո վրա առաջ մեկ-մեկ էի զարմանում, հիմա` անընդհատ


Իսկ ես, Իմփրեշըն ջան, գրանցված օրվանից քո վրա զարմանում եմ, բայց լավ իմաստով...

----------

impression (15.07.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս էդ դեպքը չի, Բյուր ջան, որ ճաշակի վերաբերյալ հումորի տեղ լինի, ասելս էն ա, որ կամ սիրում ես, կամ չէ... Էն մնացածը պայմանականություններ են, ու եթե կա հարաբերություններում պայմանականություն, էլ ո՞ւր մնաց սերը


Ի՞նչ սեր: Տենց բան կա՞  :LOL:  Սերը բանտիկի մեջ ա  :LOL:

----------

Renata (23.10.2011), Շինարար (16.07.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էս ինչ եմ բաց թողել  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ախմախ ցուցակ ա (բացի բանտիկից): Ես ավելի լավ տարբերակ ունեմ:



- Կրծքերը էն բանի համար են, որ դրանց նայենք: Դրա համար էլ մենք դրանց նայում ենք: Երբեք մի փորձիր փոխել դա:

- Շաբաթվա մի օրը նվիրվում ա սպորտին ու ընկերների հետ խմելուն: Էդ նույն բանն ա, ոնց որ լիալուսինը կամ մակընթացություն-տեղատվությունը: Թող ամեն ինչ մնա նենց, ոնց որ կա:

- Շոփինգը սպորտ *չի*. ու *չէ*, մենք երբեք մեր կարծիքը չենք փոխի:

- Լացելը շանտաժ ա:

- Խնդրիր էն, ինչ ուզում ես: Ու արի ճշտենք մի բան. նուրբ ակնարկները չեն ազդում: Համառ ակնարկները չեն ազդում: Բացահայտ ակնարկները չեն ազդում: Ուղղակի *ասա* էն, ինչ ուզում ես ասել:

- «Հա»-ն ու «չէ»-ն միանգամայն ընդունելի պատասխաններ են համարյա բոլոր հարցերի համար:

- Եթե ինչ-որ խնդիր ունես, մեզ մոտ արի մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե ուզում ես էդ խնդիրը լուծել: Մենք դրա համար ենք: Կարեկցանքի ու միասին տխրելու համար գոյություն ունեն քո ընկերուհիները:

- 17 ամիս տևող գլխացավը լուրջ խնդիր ա: Գնա բժշկի:

- Երբեք մի ձևացրու:

- Չէ, մենք չգիտենք, թե «էսօր ինչ օր ա»: Ու երբեք էլ չենք իմանա: Բոլոր կարևոր տարեդարձները նշիր օրացույցի վրա, էլի:

- Էն ամեն ինչը, որ մենք ասել ենք 6 ամիս առաջ, անընդունելի փաստարկ ա: Ու ընդհանրապես՝ ցանկացած մեկնաբանություն 7 օր հետո դառնում ա ժամկետանց ու ուժը կորցրած:

- Եթե դու կարծում ես, որ չաղացել ես, ուրեմն շատ հավանական ա, որ դու չաղացել ես: Մեզ հարցնելը իմաստ չունի:

- Եթե մեր ասած ինչ-որ բան կարելի ա երկու ձևի հասկանալ, ու էդ ձևերից մեկը քեզ տխրեցնում կամ ջղայնացնում ա, ուրեմն մենք նկատի ունենք մյուս ձևը:

- Կամ խնդիր, որ ինչ-որ բան անենք, կամ էլ ասա, թե ոնց ես ուզում, որ ինչ-որ բան անենք: Բայց ոչ երկուսը միասին: Եթե արդեն գիտես էդ անելու ամենալավ ձևը, դու արա:

- Եթե հնարավոր ա, քո ասելիքը ասա գովազդների ժամանակ:

- Քրիստոֆեր Կոլումբուսին ուղղություն ցույց տվող պետք չէր, մեզ էլ պետք չի:

- *Բոլոր* տղամարդիկ ընդամենը 16 գույն են տեսնում, ոնց որ ամենահին Windows-ում: Լիմոնը ոչ թե գույն ա, այլ միրգ:

- Երբեմն մենք մտածում ենք ոչ քո մասին: Համակերպվիր:

- Եթե քոր ա գալիս, պիտի քորենք: Մենք տենց ենք:

- Գարեջուրը մեզ համար նույնն ա, ինչ քեզ համար նոր պայուսակը:

- Մենք կախարդներ չենք ու երբեք էլ չենք լինի: Եթե մենք չենք կարողանում քո մտքերը կարդալ, էդ դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մենք քեզ չենք սիրում:

- Եթե մենք հարցնում ենք, թե ինչ ա եղել, ու դու ասում ես «ոչ մի բան», մենք մեզ նենց ենք պահում, ոնց որ ոչ մի բան էլ չի եղել: Մենք գիտենք, որ դու սուտ ես ասում, բայց իրականությունը պարզել չենք ուզում, որովհետև հնարավոր սկանդալի ներվերը չունենք:

- Եթե նենց հարց ես տալիս, որի պատասխանը քեզ պետք չի, ուրեմն պատրաստ եղիր լսելու էն պատասխանը, որը չէիր ուզենա լսել:

- Եթե մենք պիտի ինչ-որ տեղ գնանք, քո հագած բացարձակապես ամեն ինչը շատ լավ ա: Իրոք:

- Երբեք մեզ մի հարցրու, թե մենք էդ պահին ինչ ենք մտածում, եթե չես ուզում խոսել սեքսի, սպորտի ու ավտոների մասին:

- Դու էնքան շոր ունես, ինչքան պետք ա:

- Դու չափազանց շատ կոշիկներ ունես:

- Տղամարդկանց մեծամասնությունը ընդամենը երեք զույգ կոշիկ ունի: Ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր, թե մենք կարող ենք քեզ օգնել ընտրելու տասնհինգ զույգից հենց էն մեկը, որը իդեալական կերպով կսազի քո շորի հետ:

- Շնորհակալություն կարդալու համար: Հա, գիտեմ, որ էսօր ստիպված եմ լինելու բազմոցին քնել, բայց տղամարդկանց համար էդ հեչ բան ա, ոնց որ, ասենք, բնության գրկում հանգստանալը:



Սրանք հիշելն ու սրանց հետևելը հաստատ ավելի շատ օգուտ կտա, քան ցանկացած «մեղմ ու քնքուշ ձայն» կամ նույնիսկ բանտիկ:

----------

Ariadna (17.07.2011), boooooooom (12.12.2016), Freeman (17.07.2011), impression (17.07.2011), ivy (11.12.2016), John (12.12.2016), murmushka (17.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Sagittarius (17.07.2011), _Հրաչ_ (04.02.2013), Մինա (04.10.2011), Մուշու (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (17.07.2011), ՆանՍ (20.07.2011), Ներսես_AM (11.12.2016), Նիկեա (11.12.2016), Ուլուանա (11.12.2016)

----------


## Չամիչ

> - Չէ, *մենք* չգիտենք, թե «էսօր ինչ օր ա»: Ու երբեք էլ չենք իմանա: Բոլոր կարևոր տարեդարձները *նշիր* օրացույցի վրա, էլի:


Փաստորեն նա ում հասցեագրված ա էս կոչը մի քանի ամուսին ունի :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Փաստորեն նա ում հասցեագրված ա էս կոչը մի քանի ամուսին ունի


Էս հավաքական հոգիների ճիչ ա՝ բոլոր տղամարդկանց անունից, *Չամիչ* ջան: Աշխարհում չկա նենց տղամարդ, ով էս ցուցակի գոնե ութսուն տոկոսի հետ համաձայն չի: Սրանք բոլորը պարզագույն ճշմարտություններ են. ուղղակի համակերպվեք սրանց հետ:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Բանտիկի պահը բոլորինա դուր եկել, թե տղամարդկանց, թե կանանց... :LOL: 
Ոնց երևումա էս թեմայում չարտահայտվելը ամոթա  :LOL: , դե ես էլ մի բան ասեմ ու գնամ

*Լավ կինը ուղեցույցի կարիք չունի !*

----------

murmushka (17.07.2011), Renata (23.10.2011), Shah (18.07.2011), ՆանՍ (20.07.2011)

----------


## Peace

Կարծում եմ հեղինակին լավ կնոջ տիտղոսը սուփեր լավ կին սահմանագծին հասցնելու համար ընդամենը մեկ դրույթ է պակասել: Այն է՝ տազիկով գոլ ջուր բերել, ամուսնու ոտքերը տեղավորել մեջը և մասաժ անել:

Ինձ համար փոքր ինչ ծիծաղելի է այն, որ հանգամանալից գիտելիքներ ունենալով կարող ես այնպիսի կին լինել, որ այսպես ասած ամուսինդ հիացմունքից գրեթե անընդունակ լինի արտահայտվելու: Այս հարցում անհրաժեշտ են բուն հարաբերություններ, փորձ, ինչի արդյունքում էլ կարող ես հասկանալ, թե կողակցիդ ինչը կարող է փթթեցնել... Եվ գործողություն:

----------

Shah (18.07.2011)

----------


## ivy

Նոր էս թեման գտա ու հայտնաբերեցի Կլօրի ցուցակը, որը ոնց որ թե ժամանակին չէի տեսել, լավն էր  :Jpit: 




> Ես ավելի լավ տարբերակ ունեմ:


Էլ ո՞վ ավելի լավ տարբերակ ունի  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Հայկ, բայց էս մեկը հեչ չեմ հավանել  :Jpit: 




> Եթե ինչ-որ խնդիր ունես, մեզ մոտ արի մենակ էն դեպքում, եթե ուզում ես էդ խնդիրը լուծել: Մենք դրա համար ենք: Կարեկցանքի ու միասին տխրելու համար գոյություն ունեն քո ընկերուհիները:


Պահ, «մեր ականջներին չնվնվաք, գնացիք աղջկերքով լացեք»  :Beee:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ի՞նչ սեքսիստ թեմա ա ։D ընթրիքը միշտ պատրաստ: Չեմիչէ պոզեր

----------

Alphaone (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ամուսնու գալուց առաջ էրեխեքին լվացացնել, շորերը փոխել, զուգել–զարդարելու կետը վերջն ա  :LOL: ։ Մի հատ էլ հանդես չանե՞նք էրեխեքով ամեն երեկո։

----------

Alphaone (12.12.2016), Apsara (12.12.2016), Ruby Rue (11.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Ամուսնու գալուց առաջ էրեխեքին լվացացնել, շորերը փոխել, զուգել–զարդարելու կետը վերջն ա ։ Մի հատ էլ հանդես չանե՞նք էրեխեքով ամեն երեկո։


Դու մի ասա, 60 տարի առաջ կանայք կարգին կնիկություն էին անում, բա չէ հիմա ։))

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ, բայց էս մեկը հեչ չեմ հավանել


Կատակ ա, հիմնականում  :Smile: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայկ, բայց էս մեկը հեչ չեմ հավանել 
> 
> 
> 
> Պահ, «մեր ականջներին չնվնվաք, գնացիք աղջկերքով լացեք»


Հա բայց ճիշտ բան ա ասում Հայկը  :Jpit:  Տղամարդիկ իրանց կորցնում են, երբ անլուծելի խնդիրներից նվնվում ենք: Նվնվալուց պիտի վստահ լինենք, որ իրանք կարան էդ խնդիրը լուծեն:

----------

Հայկօ (11.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Հա բայց ճիշտ բան ա ասում Հայկը  Տղամարդիկ իրանց կորցնում են, երբ անլուծելի խնդիրներից նվնվում ենք: Նվնվալուց պիտի վստահ լինենք, որ իրանք կարան էդ խնդիրը լուծեն:


Այ մարդ ես իմ խնդիրը ինքս էլ կլուծեմ, ինձ մենակ ականջին նվնվալն ա պետք ու ուսին լացելը ։))

----------

Alphaone (11.12.2016), GriFFin (12.12.2016), Աթեիստ (12.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ մարդ ես իմ խնդիրը ինքս էլ կլուծեմ, ինձ մենակ ականջին նվնվալն ա պետք ու ուսին լացելը ։))


Նախապես պետք ա զգուշացնել, որ խնդիրը լուծում ունի ։))

----------

Alphaone (12.12.2016), ivy (11.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինչքան հիշում եմ՝ էս ոչ թե գրել եմ, այլ թարգմանել, գոնե մի մասը:

----------


## Apsara

Սիրում եմ ակումբի կորած-մոլորած թեմաները, արդեն որերորդ անգամ կյանքս երկարեց, գիշերվա 2ին նստած խոհանոցում բարձրաձայն ծիծաղում եմ: 
Փաստորեն 60 տարի առաջ կազմված այս ցուցակով կարող ենք հստակ ասել, որ աշխատող կինը բացառվում էր: Հիմա է, որ կինն ու տղամարդը իրար հետ ոգնած տանջված տուն են գալիս, ու թե ով պիտի բանտիկ կապի, տենց էլ մնում ա հարցական: 
Իսկ որոշ կետեր դիֆոլտով տան նստած կինը անում ա, գուցե ամեն օր, գուցե մեկ-մեկ հավես չի անում:
Բայց ես ավելի մեծ հիասթափություն եմ ապրել, երբ ուսումնասիրում էի կրիշնայականների կրոնը ու էնտեղ կարդացի կնոջ դերն ու անելիքը, լուրջ, քիչ էր մնում գիրքը ճղեի ու շպրտեի: Էս հլը լավ ա, ընդեղ ըսկի ամուսնուդ սիրելու իրավունք չունես, մենակ հատուկ օրերին, մարդդ կարա լեվի պռավի ման գա՝ դու պիտի լռես, ինքը վիրավորի՝ դու մտածես, որ արժանի ես, քեզ լավություն ա անում, ոբշմ մի բոլ անհեթեթություն:
Բայց լավ հիշում եմ իմ կռիվները  տան մեծերի հետ, երբ ինչ-որ տան գործ էին ասում անեմ, ես էլ դե իդեալական չէի անում, սկսում էին շանտաժի ենթարկել՝ թե կամուսնանաս, սենց կավլես ու սկեսուրդ ոռիդ կտա դուրս կանի: Երևի էդ ժամանակից եմ ֆեմինիստ դարձել, առանց իմանալու էդ ինչ ա, դաժե ակումբում ասում էին դու ֆեմինիստ ես ու չէին կարողանում բացատրել դա որն է:

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Կներեք, որ սենց միանգամից հիասթափեցնում եմ, բայց էդ «Լավ կնոջ ուղեցույցը» կեղծ է, Housekeeping Monthly-ում տենց հոդված երբեք չի տպագրվել, ինչ-որ մեկի հորինածն ա։

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Good_Wife's_Guide

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ոչինչ, հենա, իմացանք, որ կրիշնայականների կրոնում դրանից էլ բեթար ա ։)

Արդար ա՜, ժողովուրդ ջան, արդար ա՜։

----------


## LisBeth

> Հայկ, բայց էս մեկը հեչ չեմ հավանել


Մնացածներն էլ նենց շատ հավանելու բան չեն, ի մի որ բերում ես ստացվում ա կնոջ ու տղամարդու հավաքական, ստերոտիպային կերպար։ Նենց ասենք, սաղ տղամարդիկ մտնում են կոշիկի խանութ ու առաջի պատահած զույգը թևատակ են անում, դուրս գալիս, ու էնքան են հագնում մինչև ծակվի մաշելուց, հայելու մեջ իրանց չեն նայում, միշտ սեքս են ուզում տվող չկա, ու իրանց համար բացարձակապես մեկ ա թե ինչ տեսք ունի իրենց կողքին գտնվող կինը, երբ հասարակության մեջ են դուրս գալիս։ Իսկ կանայք չքորվող, շոպինգամոլ արարածներ են, ֆրիգիդ, որոնց բան ու գործը տղամարդկանց ուղղություն ցույց տալն ա, իրենց անսասան ուսերին լացելը, ու ընդհանրապես ամառվա շոգ օրվան դեմքի վրա անընդհատ նստող ճանճ ա, որին նույնիսկ ալարում ես սատկացնես։ Ոպշեըմ ես ահագին ջղայնացա իմ ներսում։

----------

Alphaone (13.12.2016), Ruby Rue (14.12.2016), մարդագայլուկ (13.12.2016), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016), Ուլուանա (12.12.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լիզբեթը ճիշտ ա ասում  :Jpit: ։ Նենց չի, որ էդ կետերը կարդալիս ինձ հետ շատ ընդհանրություններ էի գտել, բայց ամեն դեպքում դուրս եկել էր։ Բայց հիմա Լիզբեթի գրածը որ կարդացի, լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Իսկ ճանճով կուլմինացիան որ լրիվ վերջն էր  :LOL: ։

----------

Նաիրուհի (12.12.2016)

----------

